# Canon MP970 will not scan. Driver or scanning program issue?



## joeseery (Jan 20, 2010)

My printer, the Canon MP970, has a built in scanner. All features on the printer will work, with the Canon software, expect for the scanner. Canon drivers from their website have support for my OS, yet the program will not scan a document into Windows. The program I am using for scanning documents is MP Navigator EX 1.0. The error message is as follows:

Code: 2,155,0

and then some writing saying the computer 'cannot communicate with scanner'. There are several other sentences which I will type out if needs be, yet they do not seem to be particularly relevant.

Any help is welcome


----------



## JMPOOT (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello Joseery, I have exactly the same problem with my MP970. Everything works but suddenly scanning does not work anymore. Did you come up with a solution in the mean time? I would appreciate that very much. JM


----------



## saat4292 (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you received a response on how to fix this problem?


----------



## ldance (Mar 6, 2012)

I am having the same problem. Re-loaded drivers but nothing. Hope we get a reply as I don't want to have to buy a new scanner.


----------

